# Caseman-D! identify this tractor!!! :)



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Found this tractor through a relative.
Says it is a Case 560, but only thing I can find as a "case 560" are trenchers. Looks more like an International (IH) to me, but the pic is quite small. 

Any idea/help at all? Do you know the engine specs in HP at engine and PTO for this one? Also, what would be a fair price... the tractor is in excellent condition. (told me 1991 was the year on it) 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/case.jpg>

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My guess would be an International 284 with a retro fit ROPS.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Paint scheme matches that of the Case IH erra. Don't recongnize the model. There is a 560 Farmall and 560 International but thats not it. Looks like a well built unit.
caseman-d


----------



## robgest (May 11, 2007)

That is a Case IH 235


----------

